Ask HN: Which android app you use to read ebooks(epub)? - seriousQ
======
rossinimartins
Moon+ Reader =>
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flyersoft....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flyersoft.moonreaderp)

Free version =>
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flyersoft....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flyersoft.moonreader)

